
Noora makes database projects easy transferable between developers - janripke
https://github.com/janripke/noora
======
janripke
As a data engineer in a project based company, I have to maintain and develop
a dozen database projects.

Each database project is also available in different environments (DTAP) and
holds it's own set of typical attribute or values for that environment.

Before noora this mend that every database project had it's own unique
structure depending on so to speak the mood of the developer. In order to
install the database project batch or shell script was used, which made it
even more typical and highly os dependent.

For me and my fellow developers it mend that a lot of time was lost in
maintaining and developing on these kind of database projects. In general it
mend that the database project were not easy transferable between developers.

So I thought, can I do something about this and noora was born, which in
general implements a static folder pattern reflecting every available object
type of a particular database technology. For example table scripts are placed
in the tab folder and trigger scripts are placed in the trg folder.

By using a single configuration file an user can influence the naming of these
folders and the order in which they are installed by noora. As a site effect
of this we also got rid of batch and shell scripts and now have tool which can
be used on multiple operating systems like linux, mac and windows.

In this post I left the support for multiple environments, databases and
schemas out of the equation. They are also implemented by using the same
folder pattern.

If you recognize this problem, you could consider looking at noora and maybe
help us to make it even better.

For your information noora supports oracle, mysql and mysql and has a
development and usage record of about 8 years.

At last I am really curious if the community recognizes this dilemma in
maintaining and developing multiple database projects. So please feel free to
comment.

